# Armed Woman Saves Many Lives to be Threatened With Suit by Store



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Woman With CWP Takes Down Department Store Shooter

37 year old woman who was concealed carrying was shopping at a Bradford's department store in Virginia. A 41 year old nutjob is also there. He had an AR-15 under a long coat. He pulls it out and begins firing. The woman works her way behind him and puts four slugs into his back. His last birthday is, in fact, his last birthday.

Thing of it is, Bradford's has a no-gun policy. Their response to the woman saving the lives of countless shoppers?

*"We offer our most sincere condolences for the incident our customer and employees endured this evening. We are grateful for the assistance provided by Mrs. Harris, however, once the dust settles, we may be required to pursue legal action regarding her violation of Bradford's gun free zone policy. Tonight's tragedy has reinforced our stance on gun violence and we will continue to lobby for stricter gun control within our great nation."*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yet another reason to honor store's gun policies. Do the right thing, save lives, then be threatened with a suit.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Goes to show that no good deed goes unpunished! Forrest Gump is right,can't fix stupid!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad I don't have the option of shopping at a "Bradfords" and if I did that statement would insure they never see a dollar of my money again.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Isn't the store policy just that, a policy. I would think the worst they could do in ban her from their stores.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bradford needs sued in response for being jack asses. Sued by the victims which I would think would have a better standing in court than some one who saved lives. Bradford needs a dose of negative marketing. Bradford's: Our prices will kill you. Its not an arm and a leg, just your life. Bradford's: Jihadist and the criminally insane welcome.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Absolutely a ridiculous statement by the store. It's all BS though, I'd bet 1,000 nothing whatsoever is done.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

This is exactly why I will not use my CCW to protect anyone besides myself or my girlfriend


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't stories like this just piss you off? That company CEO needs a high five....to the face....with a chair!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Don't stories like this just piss you off? That company CEO needs a high five....to the face....with a chair!


What kills me is how the idiots double down as their policy is proved to be stupid.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Good Samaritan law
> Good Samaritan laws offer legal protection to people who give reasonable assistance to those who are, or who they believe to be, injured, ill, in peril, or otherwise incapacitated. The protection is intended to reduce bystanders' hesitation to assist, for fear of being sued or prosecuted for unintentional injury or wrongful death.


Couldn't the above be interpreted to mean using a gun to stop a killer?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

She shot him with a Kimber .45 Raptor. 4 times including a head shot. 

F'n Bravo ! Well done ! She's a hero.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Couldn't the above be interpreted to mean using a gun to stop a killer?


I don't think so. The question isn't if she harmed someone while trying to save them but that she carried a weapon onto property when it wasn't welcomed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> She shot him with a Kimber .45 Raptor. 4 times including a head shot.
> 
> F'n Bravo ! Well done ! She's a hero.


I ain't too sure what a Raptor is all about, . . . but Kimber .45 tells me what I need for a good chuckle, . . . go get em lady..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think so. The question isn't if she harmed someone while trying to save them but that she carried a weapon onto property when it wasn't welcomed.


They'll probably just file a no trespass order on her. If she comes back on the property she would be subject to arrest.

That's what some guy in a suit just told me......I texted him the story.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> I don't think so. The question isn't if she harmed someone while trying to save them but that she carried a weapon onto property when it wasn't welcomed.


So the stores policy trumps state law?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Isn't the store policy just that, a policy. I would think the worst they could do in ban her from their stores.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


that's exactly why the store's statement is the biggest pile of crap they could conceive - they could sue her for $$$$ damages that HER action caused - find a jury or a judge ANYWHERE that would find her guilty .... very likely a good lawyer could find the store's post shooting activities detrimental to this woman's mental recovery - huge $$$$ to her from a crap azz corporation ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> What kills me is how the idiots double down as their policy is proved to be stupid.


That my friend is the liberal fascist way. Double down on failure until everything burns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Required to seek legal action" stinks of an insurance problem.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> That my friend is the liberal fascist way. Double down on failure until everything burns.


And then keep smiling and tell everyone how great it is.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

District Attorneys and some judges are elected. No way this lady gets a hair on her head touched. If she does then I blame the people of her community.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's unfortunate that Bradford's representative is so stuid.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Y'all know that this story is likely a hoax, right?
Woman with Concealed Carry Permit Saves Multiple Lives After Stopping Department Store Shooter : snopes.com

That site is known for posting fake stories. You can see another example of the damage their fake news has done here:
http://www.12news.com/news/local/va...oter-arrest-reopens-families-wounds/322423668


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Y'all know that this story is likely a hoax, right?
> Woman with Concealed Carry Permit Saves Multiple Lives After Stopping Department Store Shooter : snopes.com
> 
> That site is known for posting fake stories. You can see another example of the damage their fake news has done here:
> False article on Serial Street Shooter arrest reopens families' wounds | 12NEWS.com


It still gives a good discussion point. When does policy trump state law?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While she was at it, she should have shot the corporate spokesperson and the chicken shit store manager for not taking a stand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is an example of a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry I posted a faux story. The site looked like a real one. 

My bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> It still gives a good discussion point. When does policy trump state law?


The Good Samaritan law is to protect you if you screw up while attempting to provide first aid. Carrying a weapon onto property where it is not wanted is not the same thing.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sorry I posted a faux story. The site looked like a real one.
> 
> My bad.


There has been some serious controversy about that site in terms of who is behind making the fake stories and why.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> There has been some serious controversy about that site in terms of who is behind making the fake stories and why.


Please tell me it isn't Denton?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This story is way out there, but if you read further down on the page, they find some unusual connections.
*Busted* Soros created fake news website - News & Current Events Forum - Conspiracy Outpost


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Auntie said:


> So the stores policy trumps state law?


South Carolina CCW law respects private property owners. If a business owner wants their building posted no concealed weapons allowed, their right trumps your right to carry. In order to be legally posted though they have to use a specific state recognized sign posted at a specific height on the front entry of the building. Any other sign is not a legal prohibition.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

All state agencies use Glocks so it shows in the sign. Wonder how much Glock got paid for it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, so it's a false report. But that whole scenario still scares the crap outta me. Everyone hears gunshots, no one knows what's happening, and there she is with a pistol gunning down some guy. If an off duty cop, or an armed store guard, or even another concealed carrier, happens along and sees her, what's he gonna think? What's he gonna do?

I still don't know what I would do in that situation. I have no plan.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry Denton, we've been in VA for over 20 years and don't ever remember seeing a Bradfords

Also Woman with Concealed Carry Permit Saves Multiple Lives After Stopping Department Store Shooter : snopes.com


----------

